# Back and Arms on the same day?



## Der (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi all. Basically I have been training naturally for about 3 years, getting decent results. I tend to work each muscl 2x a week. I just finished a 2 month cut and decided to add some size. I was thinking about smt like that:

Monday - Chest, Delts

Tuesday - Legs, Back

Thursday - Chest, Delts

Friday - Back, Arms.

I want to prioritize arms a little bit, so will only be doing legs once a week. The question is... Do you think doing back and arms on the same day is ok, or it will be a bit too much in terms of overall volume? Mb smt like that:

1) Weighted Wide Grip Chins 3*8-10

2) Db Row 3*8-10

3) Horizontal Cable row 2*8-10

4) EZ Biceps Curl 3*8-10 superset with Triceps Cable extensions 3*10-12

5) Db Curl 3*8-10 superset with Triceps Cable extensions (different handle) 3*10-12

I know there is a lot of cable work, but on monday I do some heave chest work (i.e. +50 kg dips), which work the triceps pretty well as well. So, the question I am asking is, whether you think this is too much volume, or not?

PS: On thursday, I mainly work with DB's so, my triceps does not get pre-exhausted from chest training, so I can hit it pretty well on friday.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Not sure if delts on chest day is a good idea, I can't shoulder press nearly as much as I can after doing chest so I don't see the point if I can't lift to my potential. Personally I don't bother doing biceps on the same day as back either, because they get raped enough from a decent back workout.


----------



## Der (Sep 13, 2009)

I never did delts and pecs on the same day before, but I decided to change things for a bit. I am pretty sure what I am going to stick with, my only doubt is the last day (friday). The rest I am quite confident about.


----------



## Acee (Jan 21, 2010)

I find that if you do chest you are already half doing triceps and if you do back you half do biceps so I train chest/triceps, back/biceps, legs/stomach, shoulders and whatever feels good today. Cardio each time and squash 1-twice a week.

works for me but everybody differs


----------

